# 07 Felt Z35 or Z65 ?????????????



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

This is my first post and I'm thinking of buying my first road bike. I'm 53 y.o. so the Z series with it's relaxed geometry would be better suited to my riding style than their F series bikes.

I own two MTB's, an 05 Trek 6500 and an 00 Trek 830 aluminum so I'm not really a newbie when it comes to riding on two wheels.

Links to both bikes are below.

http://www.feltracing.com/products/product.asp?catid=18,19,27&pid=10
http://www.feltracing.com/products/product.asp?catid=18,19,27&pid=11

Thanks for all replies and or comments.

Bill


----------



## mtnbikej (Jul 28, 2005)

The Z35 is an all carbon frame. It is going to give you a smoother ride than the aluminum/carbon mix on the Z65.

It really comes down to price. If you budget allows, get the nicer bike. If it does not, you are by no means getting an entry level bike with the Z65.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

The Z35 has sort of a funky component mix, but that frame offers a really good ride. The Z65 is certainly no slouch either, so I understand your confusion.

With the price difference only being $150.00, I'd go with the all-carbon frame. Felt's are very good bikes.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

jm3 said:


> The Z35 has sort of a funky component mix, but that frame offers a really good ride. The Z65 is certainly no slouch either, so I understand your confusion.
> 
> With the price difference only being $150.00, I'd go with the all-carbon frame. Felt's are very good bikes.


I agree. If you get the full carbon bike, you can always upgrade components as you need/wish. I have a '05 F55 that has been nothing short of fantastic. When I bought it, I had the same dilemma as you. I could have spent a little more and bought a full carbon F4, but my F55 came with mostly Dura Ace and the F4 didn't. I chose the gruppo over the frame material. Had I gone with the carbon bike, I probably would have made some upgrades by now. So far I haven't changed a thing on my F55- it just works! I will change the brake calipers one day (thay are generic Techtros (sp?)) to Dura Ace, but until then I’ll keep pulling the levers really hard to stop! 

I'm sure you'll be happy with either Z. Get the one that gets you more excited when you look at it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

I ordered the Z65 yesterday from my LBS because it comes with the better components and I'll never ride 100 miles in one day anyway. It should be here next week, just in time for the local club's evening ride.

Thanks for your opinions guys.

Bill


----------

